
Data structures and algorithms: computer's memory visualization – online sandbox - Lord_Fixer
http://trepl.xyz/
======
Lord_Fixer
This website is a part of my engineering thesis. I have started creating it as
a private project and just then decided to publish it. It's an online sandbox
created for teachers to help them explain students how the computer's memory
looks like during program execution. It provides TRE programming language,
designes just for this portal. I know that this approach has some
disadvantages, as I don't expect people to want to learn it, but I've had some
rasons to do it this way. First, I wanted to put inside it as many programming
concepts, as possible, which I wouldn't be able to do while using, for
example, js. Second, and more important, I just wanted to create my own
programming language, to see how it's done and to learn something new myself.
To compensate that, I've decided to create series of ready to use programs, so
people might just pick one and see how it works, without learnig TRE. Creating
those lessons is still in progress, so there are just few available right now.
The whole project is just an early version (even tho I have been working on it
for a while), so some things might not work as expected, or not work at all. I
wanted to share it to collect some feedback, especially that I have released a
source code today on the github.

